# I need some help!



## Travis (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi, I wanna make one JHS Little Amp Box Attenuator for my FX LOOP and I wanna include a TRS female JACK to turn on or bypass it with the TRS output of my GLAB GS3.

I´m not sure how to do it correctly. How can I replace this DPDT with a Female TRS jack??

Thank everyone.


----------



## Travis (Oct 12, 2020)

Someone could help me please? I´m not sure how to do it :/


----------



## cooder (Oct 12, 2020)

How do the pin connection on the GS3 switch the TRS cable? Can you measure continuity on the TRS cable when you engage or disengage the function? It probably should be something like continuity on R / S when engaged and contnuity on T /S when disengaged. 
From there we could make sense of the connections.


----------



## Travis (Oct 12, 2020)

cooder said:


> How do the pin connection on the GS3 switch the TRS cable? Can you measure continuity on the TRS cable when you engage or disengage the function? It probably should be something like continuity on R / S when engaged and contnuity on T /S when disengaged.
> From there we could make sense of the connections.


Yes, it´s like that


----------



## cooder (Oct 12, 2020)

On a TRS jack in place of footswitch connect the in  (red wire in diagram) to sleeve of TRS jack.
Connect red wire of output to T of TRS jack.
Connect wiper 3 of pot to R of TRS and wiper 2 of pot to S. That means when GS3 engages the input signal goes from S to R into wiper 3 of pot and from pot wiper 2 to T into output.

If the switching works as you described on GS3 I think that should work.


----------



## Travis (Oct 12, 2020)

cooder said:


> On a TRS jack in place of footswitch connect the in  (red wire in diagram) to sleeve of TRS jack.
> Connect red wire of output to T of TRS jack.
> Connect wiper 3 of pot to R of TRS and wiper 2 of pot to S. That means when GS3 engages the input signal goes from S to R into wiper 3 of pot and from pot wiper 2 to T into output.
> 
> If the switching works as you described on GS3 I think that should work.


I think so... I wish It must works thanks


----------



## Travis (Oct 13, 2020)

Could I do It with a mono Jack?? 

Thanks


----------



## cooder (Oct 13, 2020)

Travis said:


> Could I do It with a mono Jack??
> 
> Thanks


No I don't think so.


----------



## Travis (Oct 20, 2020)

Could I add a mini toggle to bypass the TRS ??


----------



## zgrav (Oct 20, 2020)

you could probably use a mini dpdt toggle to do it, but that seems to miss the point of what you were trying to accomplish with your first question.


----------



## Travis (Oct 20, 2020)

no, becouse if i want to use it without the TRS jack I cant.... Some help with the dpdt please? I try but i cant :/


----------



## Travis (Nov 14, 2020)

cooder said:


> On a TRS jack in place of footswitch connect the in  (red wire in diagram) to sleeve of TRS jack.
> Connect red wire of output to T of TRS jack.
> Connect wiper 3 of pot to R of TRS and wiper 2 of pot to S. That means when GS3 engages the input signal goes from S to R into wiper 3 of pot and from pot wiper 2 to T into output.
> 
> If the switching works as you described on GS3 I think that should work.


I try this but it´s doesnt work and I try without the GS3


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 14, 2020)

This may work, then again it may not. I didn't test it. It is relying on electricity's property that current will take the path of least resistance. With the GS3 footswitch removed the DPDT on the box should work. For the GS3 to have control you will have to turn the DPDT on and have the GS3 plugged in. When the relay in the GS3 is open the signal should go through the pot, when its closed it should go straight to the output jack. Like I said there are no guarantees on this, I just pulled it out of my head. Also electricity is a B&@CH, it does what it wants to do, no matter what the theory behind it is!


----------



## Travis (Nov 17, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> This may work, then again it may not. I didn't test it. It is relying on electricity's property that current will take the path of least resistance. With the GS3 footswitch removed the DPDT on the box should work. For the GS3 to have control you will have to turn the DPDT on and have the GS3 plugged in. When the relay in the GS3 is open the signal should go through the pot, when its closed it should go straight to the output jack. Like I said there are no guarantees on this, I just pulled it out of my head. Also electricity is a B&@CH, it does what it wants to do, no matter what the theory behind it is!  View attachment 7712


Im not sure about this, but I will try.


----------

